# Mom's Day at CFD



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Arrived at 6:30 and saw carp jumping over in the area where Chris ties his boat. Water was muddier than I've ever seen it and the current was very strong. Lots of flotsam coming downstream. Did not see any locals. They must still be at their winter estates. Tried sweet corn and boilies. Hung up and broke off 3 rigs. Had 2 hits and 1 run. No hook-sets. Stayed until 10:00 and packed it up to do the Mother's Day thing. First time I can recall getting skunked at CFD.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

whats cfd? Sorry to hear abour your luck.


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

CFD is a honey hole in Columbus that several of us fish on Sundays. Anytime you feel like joining us, give a shout.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Tough luck Bill, I was thinking about heading dow there this morning, but I was guessing it would f been very stained. You'll get them next time.


----------

